# What's the sort order for search output?



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2017)

What order are search results in? I put "Sheffield" (it matters not why) in the search box on the home-page and can find no logic in the sequence of the output.


----------



## Spinney (16 Nov 2017)

I echo your question...


----------



## Shaun (16 Nov 2017)

It uses a day-weighted relevance algorithm over 180 days; if you hit the More ... button and scroll down you can change it to use specific date order - which can be handy for finding more recent posts.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2017)

Cool

ta


----------

